# digital RS meter



## hot grits (May 9, 2008)

The more I read the more confused I get. There seems to be a little confusion as to which cal file to use for the RS 33-2055. I bought it about 2 months ago. Its QC# is 03A07. Should I be using the older analog file or the 2055 file? I really hope its the older one as my graphs look much better with it.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> There seems to be a little confusion as to which cal file to use for the RS 33-2055


The confusion wasn't about the digital meter (that you have), it was with respect to the newer analog meter Model 33-4050. There appeared to be a capsule change at one point.

Use the cal file specified for your meter....

brucek


----------

